# TTG Html gallery



## vae victis (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello everybody,

First I like the gallery's vrom TTG very much and so i bought the TTG HTML gallery and autoindex plugin.

But now i have a question :
I want to link the GPS data from my pictures from a gpslogger as the geoen plugin from friedl to google maps.

I had this working with the standard HTML gallery from LR with this piece of 
code in the detail.html

Along with the solution of Rob Sylvan:


```
local gpsData = string.gsub(image.metadata.title, "\"", " ") and 
[url="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=$gpsData""]Map This![/url]
```
 
And in the GalleryInfo.LRweb file this piece of code for a extra datafield in the LABEL tab (Title, Caption and GPS)
This is because like this, i can use the Title option with text and not the GPS coordinates 


```
["perImageSetting.description] = {
   enabled = true,
   value = "{{com.adobe.caption}}",
   title = LOC "$$$/WPG/HTML/CSS/properties/ImageCaption=Caption",
  },
  ["perImageSetting.title"] = {
   enabled = true,
   value = "{{com.adobe.title}}",
   title = LOC "$$$/WPG/HTML/CSS/properties/ImageTitle=Title",
  },
  ["perImageSetting.GPS"] = {
   enabled = true,
   value = "{{com.adobe.GPS}}",
   title = LOC "$$$/WPG/HTML/CSS/properties/ImageGPS=GPS",
  },
```
 

But when i do this trick again (i'm a noob in programming) LR can't find the TTG Html gallery engine any more ????

With a slighty alterd code :

```
["perImageSetting.caption"] = {
   enabled = true,
   value = "{{com.adobe.caption}}",
  },
  ["perImageSetting.GPS"] = {
   enabled = true,
   value = "{{com.adobe.GPS}}",
  },
```
Can somebody explain this to me ?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jun 22, 2009)

If it can't find it, it means the code is broken. 
In the second part perImageSetting.caption on the first line should be perImageSetting.description

As to what's broken, I'm not anywhere I could check right now.


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 23, 2009)

It might be because the value "com.adobe.GPS" does not exist.


----------

